# Can someone help please? (PC BUILDING)



## Fabuboy (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey, so i wanna build my first pc and imnot sure about parts compatibility and stuff like that, can someone take a wuick look and tell me if i need to change anything please?
(Mouse keyboard and monitor arent included i just added them for fun )

List: 
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/ygntFt


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

You are missing a power supply. A Seasonic, Antec, or XFX 650W unit will work just fine here.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Antec HCG, eVGA are also great choices for power supplies.


----------

